# Secret report claims Taliban assisted by the ISI



## jollyjacktar (1 Feb 2012)

As if we did not know this already, Pakistan's ISI are a bunch of double dealing POSs and have been playing us for fools for years.  
Story shared with the usual caveats.  Full story, photos and graphs at link below.

Secret files reveal Taliban will retake control of Afghanistan when NATO troops withdraw
By Wil Longbottom

Last updated at 11:07 AM on 1st February 2012

A secret U.S. military report claims the Taliban, backed by Pakistan, are set to retake control over Afghanistan when NATO-led forces withdraw from the country.  The State of the Taliban report, compiled by U.S. forces, said Pakistan's powerful security agency - the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) - was assisting the Taliban in directing attacks against foreign forces.  It is a damning assessment of the war, now dragging into its eleventh year and aimed at blocking a return to power of the Taliban...


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2094755/Secret-files-reveal-Taliban-retake-control-Afghanistan-NATO-troops-withdraw.html#ixzz1l8FT1kAf


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2012)

It's been no huge secret that the ISI has been helping/prodding/supporting the Taliban (more here, here and here) - what appears to be new is someone saying the bit in yellow out loud:


> A secret U.S. military report claims the Taliban, backed by Pakistan, *are set to retake control over Afghanistan when NATO-led forces withdraw from the country *....


Gee, that's not what the Taliban is saying - oh, wait ....

Meanwhile, a few excerpts from the report, reportedly compiled from interviews of detainees, courtesy of the BBC:


> .... "Reflections from detainees indicate that Pakistan's manipulation of Taliban senior leadership continues unabatedly."
> 
> "In the last year there has been unprecedented interest, even from GIRoA [Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan] members, in joining the the insurgent cause. Afghan civilians frequently prefer Taliban governance over GIRoA, usually as a result of government corruption, ethnic bias and lack of connection with local religious and tribal leaders. The effectiveness of Taliban governance allows for increased recruitment rates which, subsequently, bolsters their ability to replace losses."
> 
> ...


----------



## 2010newbie (1 Feb 2012)

> Pakistan dismisses Nato report on Afghan Taliban links
> 
> Pakistan's foreign minister says her country has no hidden agenda in Afghanistan, in response to a leaked secret Nato report on Islamabad's links to the Afghan Taliban.
> 
> ...



More here including video: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16832359


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2012)

Of course Pakistan will deny, deny, deny.

Ahhhh, just like our empty GLOC seacans from KAF --- what a surprise. Not.  :


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2012)

It wouldn't be so bad if they weren't such atrocious liars.....gawd, but they can't put 2 words together without adding 22 more to confuse the issue....


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Gee, that's not what the Taliban is saying - oh, wait ....


Forgot to add - wait for a statement saying "Pakistan ain't the boss of us"....


----------

